# Hey from NJ



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to the site and good luck


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey,hey girl,Glad to see you found us! :darkbeer:


----------



## Outdoorgirl (Aug 16, 2010)

yep I found yah!


----------



## da7703 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Outdoorgirl. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## newbie86 (Aug 14, 2010)

i just got my first bow. are you as nervous as i am? lol


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

